# [video] Advanced Megaminx Tutorial



## APdRF (Jan 17, 2015)

The video is in Spanish, but the algorithms are written down and I think you can understand perfectly what's going on.

Also, sorry for the quality, I had a problem with my camera settings. The image quality it's better as the video advances.






Hope you like. Please subscribe for the tutorials that are coming!

If you have advice I would appreciate that.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## APdRF (Jan 21, 2015)

No feedback?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2015)

I did watch it. I was thinking I'm tired of being so bad at megaminx (I seem to be disproportionately bad at megaminx versus all other events, except maybe 3x3x3 and pyraminx), so maybe a better method would help.

I was a little disappointed that for the most part, you solve it like I do. But I did have a slight "aha" moment when I saw the way you do the next-to-last layer, and I think that might help me get a bit faster there. And then the orientation of the corners was a real revelation for me - it's as simple as doing commutators to solve them. Why didn't I think of that before? So I do think your orientation of corners will help me.

But I guess maybe the problem you might be encountering here is that I would still consider this a fairly beginner's method for solving megaminx. So perhaps calling it "Advanced Megaminx Tutorial" is a little ambitious.

Still, thanks for the video - I do think those items will help me - maybe I can finally get sub-2:30.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't understand Spanish but this seems fine. For the second CO alg I prefer to do a U and then do [R U2 R'] U [R U2 R']


----------



## APdRF (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you for the comments!

ryanj92, I liked yours more than mine, I'm implementing this to my solves! Thanks 

Mike, I'm glad that I could help you with those little things. I thought that was a pretty advanced method for solving the megaminx, but I would search what other people do and maybe I can do another video sometime in the future. If you can, explain me a real advanced method, I would appreciate that.

Again, thank you for watching and posting a response!


----------

